# Calico Palomino?



## randomrider92 (Jun 6, 2011)

Alright, so I'm curious. What causes the Calico Palomino coloring? Is it a chimera or what? I've only really seen 2 horses have it. My filly, Tansy, and this colt named Chaos. Do you guys have any other pics of it?
Chaos:









These pics of Tansy are the very first shots I took of her before she was in my possession this winter. Keep that in mind.

I don't really have any good shots that show off her odd spots:



























The spots are more prominant in the winter, though you can see them pretty well in her spring coat that's why I am using the shots above.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

As far as we know, calico isn't caused by chimera. It only occurs in horses with a cream gene, and some patches of the horse don't go cream. Everyone tends to agree that there is something going on that switches off the cream gene in certain places, and that is how you get a calico.


----------



## Tremor (Jun 28, 2011)

Ahh, Choas. The infamous calico colt.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

That is beyond awesome looking...


----------



## 1RedHorse (May 3, 2011)

You again....LOL...and the over priced grade "purtiful so hes work 8K" horse


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Does this count as tri color


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

tri color would be white, with say bay or sorrell and black . Never heard of Calico before .. she just looks to have darker palo color in some places. 
Chimera is more of a brindle type from what i have heard.


----------



## alforddm (Oct 1, 2010)

From what I understand, almost all the horses with calico are cream + tobiano. This thread has some more pictures and links to pictures. 

Calico Tobiano | Equine Color Genetics


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

stevenson said:


> tri color would be white, with say bay or sorrell and black . Never heard of Calico before .. she just looks to have darker palo color in some places.
> Chimera is more of a brindle type from what i have heard.


Tricolour isn't a bay and white pinto. Part of the bay colouring is black points, so the horse is bay and white. Not three colours, just two.


----------



## randomrider92 (Jun 6, 2011)

Me again? Or are you referring to chaos? Tansy is worth like $300 if that XD


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm not sure on the filly, but I have a solid palomino which has started to show some odd darker patches on him too... I don't think I have photos though, I should try to get some. I actually thought it was some form of countershading, or bend-or spots. D

He has some interesting white hairs coming through in patches too (originally I thought scars since he's forever getting nicks... But some are in places he was never injured, even minorly). I am not sure if he is a sabino, or something else (he does have a faint star and a couple socks paired with a couple partial coronets), but it is interesting.

Not a palomino, but we have a light bay with a dark bay spot too... We have had it suggested that it is a birthmark. We couldn't see it in his foal pictures and it wasn't part of his registration ID until we had it updated, but we assume it was there. He was a very odd looking bay foal (light bay along his topline but an odd mousy silver along his barrel) Has your filly had these marks her whole life or are they new? Maybe they are a birthmark of some sort?


----------



## swordwhale (Sep 29, 2012)

*Bend Or Spots???*

*Could it be Bend Or spots????
Bend Or spots are also named for the TB stallion who bore them. They are random dark spots on a lighter coat, often seen on chestnuts and palominos. They vary in size, sometimes only dime-sized, and sometimes as big as an outspread hand.
*


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

stevenson said:


> tri color would be white, with say bay or sorrell and black . Never heard of Calico before .. she just looks to have darker palo color in some places.
> Chimera is more of a brindle type from what i have heard.


Chiila already covered the first part. Chimera isn't always a type of brindling. Here is a collection of chimeras that aren't brindles:

http://maggiebright.blogspot.com/2012/02/tri-colored-horses.html?m=1
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

